# Matrox mga driver update -> DVI not working.

## spitzwegerich

I have a Matrox G550 Dual-Head graphics card and two DVI displays. To get a Xinerama screen, it is necessary to install the nonfree Matrox HAL library. I always used this dirty trick to get it installed.

Now I updated the 4.1 version of the matrox driver to the 4.3 version, and xorg does not work any more. If I connect the displays via analog cables, everything is fine. But I really want DVI working.

It seems like the G550 and the display cannot agree on a mode. This is strange, because it was working with the 4.1 version.

This is my xorg.conf for DVI: (For my old configuration or my analog configuration: remove the both Option "DigitalScreen?" lines) 

```
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load   "glx"

    Load   "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

    Option "XkbOption"   "compose:ralt"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"     "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"       "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

#    Option "Resolution" "2000"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "monitor1"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

HorizSync   80

#    HorizSync  31-81 

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

VertRefresh   75

#    VertRefresh 56-76

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "monitor2"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

HorizSync   80

#    HorizSync  31-81 

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

VertRefresh   75

#    VertRefresh 56-76

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "g550_1"

    Driver   "mga"

    Chipset   "mgag550"

    VendorName   "Matrox"

    BoardName   "MGA G550 Dual-DVI"

    BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option   "DigitalScreen1" "yes"

    #Option   "DPMS" "yes" #Display Power Management Signaling

    #Driver      "nv"

    #Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    16384

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

#    VideoRam    32768 

    Screen   0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "g550_2"

    Driver   "mga"

    Chipset   "mgag550"

    VendorName   "Matrox"

    BoardName   "MGA G550 Dual-DVI"

    BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option   "DigitalScreen2" "yes"

    #Option   "DPMS" "yes" #Display Power Management Signaling

    #Driver      "nv"

    #Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    16384

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

#    VideoRam    32768 

    Screen   1

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "g550_1"

    Monitor     "monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

#        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" #"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

         Modes   "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        #Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" #"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

        Modes       "1280x1024" #"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"# "1600x1200"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        #Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" #"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

        Modes       "1280x1024" #"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"# "1600x1200"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 2"

    Device      "g550_2"

    Monitor     "monitor2"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

#        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" #"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

         Modes   "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        #Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" #"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

        Modes       "1280x1024" #"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"# "1600x1200"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        #Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" #"1600x1200" "1280x1024"

        Modes       "1280x1024" #"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"# "1600x1200"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Option "Xinerama" "on"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

    Screen "Screen 2" RightOf "Screen 1" 

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

  Mode 0666

EndSection
```

The xorg log file:[code]

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux ghoul 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #2 PREEMPT Wed Mar 15 12:40:15 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 05 May 2006

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat May  6 00:35:40 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "g550_1"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 2" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "monitor2"

(**) |   |-->Device "g550_2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/local/,/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "on"

(**) Xinerama: enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0269 card 1043,8122 rev 80 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 1106,1269 card 1043,8122 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 1106,2269 card 1043,8122 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 1106,3269 card 1043,8122 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 1106,4269 card 1043,8122 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 1106,7269 card 1043,8122 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b198 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1043,811a rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1412,1712 card 153b,1130 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1043,80ed rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1043,80ed rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1106,3104 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1043,80ed rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 102b,2527 card 102b,1e41 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:1), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:2), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:3), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:4), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:7), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000b (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfcf00000 - 0xfe2fffff (0x1400000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xabf00000 - 0xafefffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G550 AGP rev 1, Mem @ 0xac000000/25, 0xfe200000/14, 0xfd800000/23, BIOS @ 0xfe100000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfea000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfe900000 - 0xfe903fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[3] -1	0	0xfe100000 - 0xfe11ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0xfd800000 - 0xfdffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xfe200000 - 0xfe203fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xac000000 - 0xadffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ef90 - 0x0000ef9f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efaf (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000efe4 - 0x0000efe7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000eff0 - 0x0000eff7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ed80 - 0x0000edbf (0x40) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ef60 - 0x0000ef6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef8f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000eea0 - 0x0000eebf (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfea000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfe900000 - 0xfe903fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[3] -1	0	0xfe100000 - 0xfe11ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0xfd800000 - 0xfdffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xfe200000 - 0xfe203fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xac000000 - 0xadffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ef90 - 0x0000ef9f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efaf (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000efe4 - 0x0000efe7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000eff0 - 0x0000eff7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ed80 - 0x0000edbf (0x40) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ef60 - 0x0000ef6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef8f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000eea0 - 0x0000eebf (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfea000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe900000 - 0xfe903fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xfe100000 - 0xfe11ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xfd800000 - 0xfdffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfe200000 - 0xfe203fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xac000000 - 0xadffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ef90 - 0x0000ef9f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efaf (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000efe4 - 0x0000efe7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000eff0 - 0x0000eff7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000ed80 - 0x0000edbf (0x40) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ef60 - 0x0000ef6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef8f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000eea0 - 0x0000eebf (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o

(II) Module mga: vendor="Matrox Graphics Inc. - Release v4.3.0"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

	mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI,

	mgag200 SE PCI, mgag400, mgag550

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(**) Chipset override: mgag550

(**) Chipset mgag550 found

(**) Chipset override: mgag550

(**) Chipset mgag550 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfea000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe900000 - 0xfe903fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xfe100000 - 0xfe11ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xfd800000 - 0xfdffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfe200000 - 0xfe203fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xac000000 - 0xadffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ef90 - 0x0000ef9f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efaf (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000efe4 - 0x0000efe7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000eff0 - 0x0000eff7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000ed80 - 0x0000edbf (0x40) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ef60 - 0x0000ef6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef8f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000eea0 - 0x0000eebf (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfea000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe900000 - 0xfe903fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xfe100000 - 0xfe11ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xfd800000 - 0xfdffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfe200000 - 0xfe203fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xac000000 - 0xadffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[13] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ef90 - 0x0000ef9f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efaf (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000efe4 - 0x0000efe7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000eff0 - 0x0000eff7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ed80 - 0x0000edbf (0x40) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ef60 - 0x0000ef6f (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef8f (0x10) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000eea0 - 0x0000eebf (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[33] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[34] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) MGA(0): Chipset: "mgag550"

(II) Loading sub module "mga_hal"

(II) LoadModule: "mga_hal"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_hal_drv.o

(II) Module mga_hal: vendor="Matrox Graphics Inc. - Release v4.3.0"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) MGA(0): Matrox HAL module used

(**) MGA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) MGA(0): RGB weight 888

(**) MGA(0): Option "DigitalScreen1" "yes"

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) MGA(0): Initializing int10

(II) MGA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(==) MGA(0): Using AGP 1x mode

(--) MGA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xAC000000

(--) MGA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFE200000

(--) MGA(0): Pseudo-DMA transfer window at 0xFD800000

(--) MGA(0): BIOS at 0xFE100000

(II) Truncating PCI BIOS Length to 36864

(--) MGA(0): Video BIOS info block at offset 0x07D20

(WW) MGA(0): Video BIOS info block not detected!

(II) MGA(0): MGABios.RamdacType = 0x0

(==) MGA(0): Write-combining range (0xac000000,0x2000000)

(==) MGA(0): Write-combining range (0xac000000,0x2000000)

(--) MGA(0): Crtc2 will use 8192K of VideoRam

(--) MGA(0): VideoRAM: 24576 kByte

(II) MGA(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xac000000, size: 0x1800000

(==) MGA(0): Write-combining range (0xad000000,0x800000)

(==) MGA(0): Write-combining range (0xac000000,0x1800000)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) MGA(0): MGA Monitor info: 0x83d30f8

(II) MGA(0): Manufacturer: BNQ  Model: 7683  Serial#: 12616

(II) MGA(0): Year: 2005  Week: 42

(II) MGA(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) MGA(0): Digital Display Input

(II) MGA(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) MGA(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) MGA(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) MGA(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) MGA(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.290 greenY: 0.609

(II) MGA(0): blueX: 0.140 blueY: 0.069   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330

(II) MGA(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) MGA(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) MGA(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) MGA(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) MGA(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) MGA(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) MGA(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) MGA(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) MGA(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) MGA(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) MGA(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 76  vid: 36993

(II) MGA(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) MGA(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 72  vid: 35969

(II) MGA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) MGA(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) MGA(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) MGA(0): clock: 25.2 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) MGA(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): v_active: 350  v_sync: 387  v_sync_end 389 v_blanking: 449 v_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 76 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) MGA(0): Monitor name: BenQ FP71E

(II) MGA(0): end of MGA Monitor info

(==) MGA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) MGA(0): Min pixel clock is 12 MHz

(==) MGA(0): Max pixel clock is 112 MHz

(II) MGA(0): monitor1: Using hsync value of 80.00 kHz

(II) MGA(0): monitor1: Using vrefresh value of 75.00 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 112.00 MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) MGA(0): Mode pool is empty

(EE) MGA(0): No valid modes found

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(**) MGA(1): Chipset: "mgag550"

(II) Loading sub module "mga_hal"

(II) LoadModule: "mga_hal"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_hal_drv.o

(==) MGA(1): Matrox HAL module used

(**) MGA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) MGA(1): RGB weight 888

(**) MGA(1): Option "DigitalScreen2" "yes"

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) MGA(1): Initializing int10

(II) MGA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(==) MGA(1): Using AGP 1x mode

(--) MGA(1): Linear framebuffer at 0xAC000000

(--) MGA(1): MMIO registers at 0xFE200000

(--) MGA(1): Pseudo-DMA transfer window at 0xFD800000

(--) MGA(1): BIOS at 0xFE100000

(II) Truncating PCI BIOS Length to 36864

(--) MGA(1): Video BIOS info block at offset 0x07D20

(WW) MGA(1): Video BIOS info block not detected!

(II) MGA(1): MGABios.RamdacType = 0x0

(==) MGA(1): Write-combining range (0xac000000,0x2000000)

(==) MGA(1): Write-combining range (0xac000000,0x2000000)

(--) MGA(1): Crtc2 will use 8192K of VideoRam

(--) MGA(1): VideoRAM: 24576 kByte

(II) MGA(1): Splitting WC range: base: 0xac000000, size: 0x1800000

(==) MGA(1): Write-combining range (0xad000000,0x800000)

(==) MGA(1): Write-combining range (0xac000000,0x1800000)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) MGA(1): MGA Monitor info: 0x82ef4f8

(II) MGA(1): Manufacturer: BNQ  Model: 7683  Serial#: 359

(II) MGA(1): Year: 2004  Week: 44

(II) MGA(1): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) MGA(1): Digital Display Input

(II) MGA(1): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) MGA(1): Gamma: 2.20

(II) MGA(1): DPMS capabilities&

----------

## zeek

I have a Matrox at work and all I can say is it sucks ...

I don't use the binary HAL but I have to start X in single screen mode so it will initialize the DVI out and then restart X in dual mode (with Xinerama).  Very annoying.

Matrox made a lot of linux promises they never followed up on ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

I'm also a bit dissappointed with the Matrox linux drivers. A true open source driver (with open source HAL library) would be great.

But dual-DVI worked for me with the old 4.1 HAL library, so I think it should be possible to get it to work with 4.3

Any helpful hint will be appreciated...

----------

